# Littleone
!
    .  , ,  .   ,    ,     ,   ,          -  .                    .      ,   ,         .   ,  , , .      .       .   ,   ,      .    .

 -  . ,   ,   .. ,    .    ,       ,     ,   ,     .       .    ,          ,    ,   - .       . ,  -           ,   .

 .    -    .

----------

,  ,   ?  :1:

----------


## lada975

.  .         .
.    -      .

----------


## kalvados

,      ,     :10: .  ,     ,   .

----------

.  :1: 
 ,     ,   -,     -   ,   , .
         .        .         - (   ),   ,     .       ,       ,      ,  ,        ,  ,    -      ,    ,         .    ,    -   -    .        .  , ,        .
         ,   "  ",   ,    .     ,       . -  , - , -       ,       .  .    (     ,    ),     ,    ..   .   ,   .
        ,    .           .     .     ,  ,    ,     .      .   ,   "" . 
        .          .     .        -    . (     . ,  ). 
     (   ),  ,         .      ,     "".  - "".        ,   .     .   ,     .   ,       .           .      ,     ,          ,  (,    ,    ).     (    ),      . .     ,         .  .     -.         .  :   ,  --  -    .      .       . .   ,    .        . , -          .     !    ,           .    , ,    .     ,    ,    .    .  - .     . ""  .    .   ,  ( ) .      .              . 
( )

----------


## lada975

...    -.      :10: 
 :1:

----------

:1:  ,       .

----------

,     ,     ,        .        ,         .   ,   .       .     :  ,   , ,     .     ,     ,   ,    , , , .  ,       .  ,   .      .     .  
     , .    ,    .    ,     .   -        .     :   ,   -  .  ,    ,      :   ,     .   -  .     , ,  .   ,    . , , ,  ,        .        ,      .       , ,      .      ,   ,     ,     .     .           !         ,     ,      -,  .   .    ,         ,     .     .  :1: 
  (    ),     ,  ,        ,    ,           .      .     ,    ,   ,  ,     -.               .  .    . ,      ,       .    .     :         .   ,       ,     .   .  .  .      ,         (     ),    -        .     .     .  :         .               .         ! ,   ,    .  :1:

----------


## Natali-vesna

🌺🌺🌺,   ,     !
      ,....     )    ,     .

----------

.  :1:

----------

